# What's a good price for this?



## Ronin (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been trying to sell my gun for nearly a month, but I've not received any offers. I was asking $900, but now I'm thinking maybe that's too much? I dunno. I'd really appreciate your opinions. Thanks


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, that's a bit high for a USP45, considering that they can be bought new for about $800. $600 to $650 would be more like it, and a bit strong at that.


----------



## BulletproofTC (Apr 12, 2011)

I would ask 7 1/2 and take the first 7 that came along. If you need the money take a bit less. Dont forget to add $100 if it has tritium sights.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Often, a thread asking about gun prices can be construed as being an ad itself; an ad in a discussion forum, outside of The Marketplace, where all ads belong. To prevent this type of misunderstanding, I'm going to close this thread now.


----------

